# dead deer



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I saw this deer and now he is dead.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Ouch...How could this have happened?


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

And that's what happens when you get into staring contest with North Slope. The end.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

i want to see a better picture! nice job NS!


----------



## PaleHorse1 (Jul 11, 2011)

Way to string us along. How about the longer version of the story????


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I like the story! To the point...no beating around the bush!


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Cool video showing the blood trail. Congratulations on a successful hunt!

HunterDavid


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Looks a lot like an EPEK blood trail. 8)


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Wish the one I saw this evening woulda stuck around for 5 seconds for a staring contest... 180+ nontypical


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats to the guy who’s mountain hills face northward! Great Job! Great story! Great Shootin’!!!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

north slope said:


> I saw this deer *and now he is dead.*


And then some!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

love the story 

congrats NS


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice job. Got to love the thick nasty oak brush on the front.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I had to look at the picture again... coulda swore I saw spots on that thing... just the speckled string.


----------

